# htaccess - Direktaufrufe verbieten, aber Datei freigeben?



## bofh1337 (22. Februar 2014)

Moin 

Ich möchte bei mir im CMS das direkte Aufrufen der Unterverzeichnisse (libraries, config usw) per htaccess verbieten, allerdings befindet sich im libraries-Ordner eine Datei, wo ich den Zugriff freigeben muss.
Hat jemand Ahnung, wie ich das lösen kann?

zb. ./libraries (mit gesamte Unterordner schützen)
ABER:
./libraries/document/calendar.php freigeben


----------



## sheel (22. Februar 2014)

Hi


```
<Files datei.php>
#order...deny...allow...
</Files>
```


----------



## bofh1337 (22. Februar 2014)

Funktioniert 

Im Verzeichnis "libraries" eine htacces mit:


```
<filesmatch "\.php$">
    Deny from all
</filesmatch>
```

und in "libraries/document":

```
<filesmatch "\.php$">
    Deny from all
</filesmatch>

<Files "calendar.php">
    Allow from all
</Files>
```


----------

